

Show HN: SpendStudy is now free - combiclickwise
http://www.spendstudy.com/

======
combiclickwise
I got some feedback from HN about the pricing which made me think honestly
about the pricing structure I was adopting.

So I have now made a free version sans the text messaging facility. Please do
let me know what you guys think

